# Restauration d'une unique partition



## percypyan (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment partitionné mon disque dur en deux : une ancienne partition avec Mavericks et mon ancienne session, et une nouvelle avec aussi Mavericks et ma nouvelle session. J'ai fait cela dans le but de remettre mon disque dur à neuf sans perdre de données et en ayant le temps de les triées et de récupérer seulement celles qui m'étaient nécessaires (en piochant sur la partition contenant mon ancienne session).

Seulement voilà, maintenant que mon tri est finit, je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque (celui du Recovery HD, évidemment) et je supprime l'ancienne partition et puis naturellement j'essaie de redimensionner l'autre pour quelle prenne tout l'espace libre. Et là surprise : ma partition de démarrage est en dessous de l'espace libre, et impossible de l'étirer vers le haut ! Je suis donc embêté et je viens quérir un peu d'aide  !

Voici une capture d'écran de mon utilitaire de disque : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Evidemment la capture est prise avec l'utilitaire de disque de ma session normale, mais je fais les manips depuis celui du Recovery HD.

Merci,
percypyan


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut *percypyan*.

Petit paradoxe classique : 

&#10173; un schéma de partition à 2 espaces logiques ne peut pas être *rétrogradé dynamiquement* à un seul espace logique par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» installé sur un de ces sous-espaces (par 'dilatation' de l'espace-maître qui supporte le Système de démarrage à l'espace-annexe qui ne supporte pas de Système démarré), mais l'«Utilitaire de Disque» installé sur un des espaces ne permet que de *progresser dynamiquement* en terme de partitionnement, en augmentant le nombre des partitions par re-subdivision des espaces logiques constitués jusqu'à la limite de 14. C'est une illustration de la 'Flèche-du_Temps' : il est impossible de 'remonter' le Temps en-amont, on ne peut que le 'descendre' en aval [L'exception à cette règle est la capacité de l'«Assistant-BootCamp», après avoir créé un espace logique secondaire pouvant accueillir l'installation de _Windows_ = partitionnement, non seulement d'effacer le Système d'Exploitation de cet espace, mais de *supprimer dynamiquement* l'espace de cette partition pour restaurer un espace-système mono-partitionné *à partir de l'espace-partition où il est installé*. Donc de 'dilater' cet espace logique 'maître' en lui faisant récupérer l'espace 'annexe'. Mais cette capacité de restauration dynamique d'un espace mono-partitionné n'est valide que pour autant que l'espace à supprimer ait été créé par l'«Assistant BootCamp» à l'origine, avec le statut de 'Disque Virtuel Windows', et pas de 'Volume Logique Mac'].

 &#10173; seul l'«Utilitaire de Disque» installé sur un volume indépendant, supportant un Système actuellement démarré, peut traiter l'espace logique d'un DDI rendu 'exogène', par symétrie inverse de celui d'un DDE que l'«Utilitaire de Disque» installé sur le Disque Interne à l'OS démarré peut traiter à sa guise. Dans cette position 'exogène' à l'espace à traiter, l'«Utilitaire de Disque» indépendant peut rétrograder *non dynamiquement* un schéma logique multi-partitionné à un schéma mono-partitionné - ce qui implique d'*effacer* la carte de partitions avec les écritures de ces espaces, càd. de *ré-initialiser* l'espace logique du Disque. C'est donc un processus *externe_destructif*.​
&#9828;​
Ce paradoxe classique : 


comment ramener un espace multi-partitionné à un schéma mono-partitionné avec conservation d'un OS démarrable et de ses données
alors que cette réduction à un seul espace ne peut se faire qu'en mode *externe_destructif* par un «Utilitaire de Disque» installé sur un volume démarré indépendant, par ré-initialisation de l'espace global impliquant la perte d'un OS démarrable et de ses données?

admet une solution classique :

&#9831;​
- Il faut qu'une *image fidèle* de l'OS et des données de l'OS qui vont se trouver effacés par la ré-initialisation de l'espace logique soit constituée au préalable et sauvegardée sur un support indépendant à l'espace à effacer - ce, afin qu'elle puisse être *re-copiée fidèlement* sur le volume ramené à une partition unique. 

- la technique qui rassemble en un *ensemble unique* (technique synthétique donc) espace indépendant démarrable + ressource d'un «Utilitaire de Disque» installé + image fidèle de l'OS et de ses données + outil de rétro-copiage sur le Disque ré-initialisé - s'appelle un *Clone*.

- télécharge et installe sur ton OS actuel «Carbon Copy Cloner» de _Bombich_ (utilisable en démo gratuitement pendant un délai de grâce). Par ailleurs, sur un DDE, grâce à l'«Utilitaire de Disque», ménage une partition de taille convenable (il faut nécessairement que la Carte de partition globale du DDE soit le '_Schéma de Partition GUID_' - le vérifier avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque», sinon un clone installé sur une de ses partitions ne _bootera_ pas), et formate cette partition en '_Mac OS étendu (journalisé)_. Enfin, demande à CCC de cloner l'OS et les données de ton Disque interne actuel sur la partition _ad-hoc_ du DDE. Veille à demander que la partition invisible du Disque Interne : '_Récupération_Mavericks_' (ou : '_Recovery HD_') qui a été créée à l'instalation de OSX 10.9 soit clonée par CCC sur le DDE. 

- Démarre sur ton clone, en re-démarrant la touche 'alt' tenue pressée, jusqu'à l'apparition de l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage, où tu choisis ton clone. Ne t'inquiète pas si le _kernel_ prend tout son temps la première fois (la roue crantée giratoire) : les clones de CCC sont 'boute_toujours' d'après mon expérience. Une fois démarré sur ton clone supporté par ton DDE, lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de ton OS cloné, donne lui pour cible le *Disque Physique Interne* de ton Mac (le _device_ : l'identifiant général = ligne supérieure, et pas telle ou telle des partitions logiques). Tu demandes : '_Partitionner_', Carte de Partition = *1_partition*, options = *Schéma de partition GUID*, format = *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*, nom = celui de ton choix et appliquer. L'espace logique de ton DDI va être ré-initialisé en un seul volume exploitable visible (parallèle à une petite partition invisible par défaut, qui est la partition _EFI_ incluant des paramètres de _boot_). Cela fait, tu demandes au CCC du clone (puisque ce logiciel a eu l'aimable attention de se cloner lui-même dans l'OS cloné) de *rétro-cloner* le clone sur le volume ré-initialisé du DDI. *Avec la partition Recovery de Mavericks*. 

- Une fois le rétro-clonage effectué, tu re-démarres la touche 'alt' pressée encore, et tu choisis l'OS de ton DDI comme disque de démarrage. Ne t'inquiète pas, là encore, si le _kernel_ ratatouille la première fois (il... va le faire ). Done. Tout est comme avant, mais avec une seule partition visible. Quelques logiciels demandent des correctifs après clonage : la «DropBox» demande à être re-paramétrée. Il arrive que «Parallels Desktop» doive être re-téléchargé et re-installé comme application (mais les identifiants sont conservés, et de même pour les autres applications tierces).​
&#9825;​
Tu trouves tout cela compliqué? C'est qu'il est toujours plus facile de 'faire' que de 'dé-faire'. De 'casser' que de 'reconstruire' (c'est le 'karma' - ici 'karma logique' : l'enchaînement temporel des conséquences de l'action). Mais l'exception que représente l'informatique par rapport à la vie, c'est qu'il est possible de tout *re-commencer* à partir d'un *point-de-départ choisi* (récurrence, évolution, régression systémique, avec ou sans 'lest' de données personnelles - n'est-ce pas prodigieux?). Le 'karma logique' est donc réversible, mais pour cela il faut un peu d'huile de coude. À partir d'un point de départ, le *temps* s'écoule toujours vers l'avant - mais on peut le *recycler périodiquement*. C'est la *répétition de l'origine* dont _Mircéa Éliade_ voyait le geste dans la structure des 'Mythes', et que l'informatique actualise logiquement. 

[Il y a une autre option, défendue par l'École du «Stoïcisme» Antique : c'est l'*acceptation de la nécessité*, par la compréhension de sa rationalité. Par exemple, le DDI de mon _MacBook Pro_ a 2 partitions logiques comme le tien : sur l'une, l'OS est installé ; sur l'autre, les données personnelles. C'est le résultat d'un choix ancien. Je l'accepte comme une nécessité, sans chercher à re-créer un volume d'exploitation unique.]

&#9826;​


----------



## percypyan (27 Novembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup, c'est super chiant de faire comme ça, mais bon, si j'ai pas d'autres solutions je le ferais quand j'aurais le temps, en attendant je vais m'en servir comme disque de données.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2013)

Ta partition bleue est fort remplie : pense à la vider un peu si tu veux continuer à t'en servir un moment. 


Tu n'as pas de chance : si la zone grisée avait été en-dessous de la zone bleue, il t'eût suffi de glisser vers le bas le coin inférieur strié de Macintosh HD pour recouvrir complètement la zone grise.

Mais tu es dans le cas inverse, et on ne peut pas étendre vers le haut une partition : il faut repartitionner tout le disque, et donc cloner puis restaurer. 
Clonage et restauration du clone prennent quelques heures chacun, mais tu peux faire autre chose pendant ce temps.


----------



## percypyan (1 Décembre 2013)

Oui, je sais, c'est ça qui m'a un peu énervé... Et oui, le disque est très remplie parce qu'il était sensé retourner dans une partition de 500 Go ^^

Merci, à vous deux, je vais m'y atteler !


----------

